# School Play... Scarface (yes you read right)



## MA-Caver (Mar 30, 2010)

It's incredible that they actually did this. 
Caution heavy use of the F word... Fudge! 
Ok... now the Al Pacino movie was a great one... in spite of breaking the record for how many times the F word was used... extreme violence and all of that... still a good film. 

BUT IMO it's NOT suitable (however edited) as a play for kids to be in. I don't care if they're substituting the swear words, the fact that they ARE using it and then replicating the violence and drug use (yeah that big pile of popcorn is SUPPOSED to be the monster pile of coke. 

Really disheartening that they actually allowed this to go on. 

One of the comments said that it's a made for Viral video and not an actual school play... well irregardless... it's still unsuitable for children to re-enact.  
Judge for yourself.

 [yt]uovMpapeCJQ&[/yt]

No I don't think it's cute or even remotely funny.


----------



## Carol (Mar 30, 2010)

http://edition.cnn.com/2010/TECH/03/30/scarface.children.video/


----------



## Gordon Nore (Mar 30, 2010)

Carol said:


> http://edition.cnn.com/2010/TECH/03/30/scarface.children.video/
> 
> 
> > With two young children, Klasfeld said the issue of what is and isn't permissible in media content is a key issue. The Scarface video, he said, might launch a dialog.
> > "What's interesting to me and my wife is that the video is shocking, yet everyday, we have to guard what our children view from television commercials or video game violence," he said. "So, it's interesting to me on a lot of levels and it's creating that debate."



If find the statement disingenuous. If we want to have a serious dialogue about kids and violence, there is an abundance of real life examples to draw upon. The purpose of the video IMO is to be a viral video. Even if this had been a school play, not a produced video, it is essentially made by adults. If small children this age were to independently produce such a work, it would be noteworthy.


----------



## Carol (Mar 30, 2010)

Gordon Nore said:


> If find the statement disingenuous. If we want to have a serious dialogue about kids and violence, there is an abundance of real life examples to draw upon. The purpose of the video IMO is to be a viral video. Even if this had been a school play, not a produced video, it is essentially made by adults. If small children this age were to independently produce such a work, it would be noteworthy.



I agree. Its made by adults to exploit kids (as a viral).

Does the pint-sized Elvira remind you of another famous blond?

http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&gbv=2&tbs=isch%3A1&sa=1&q=jon+benet+ramsay&aq=f&aqi=g-s1g-sx9&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&start=0


----------



## Omar B (Mar 30, 2010)

They talked about this on TMZ today.  It's not a school play but child actors.  Doesn't make it much different, but it's set up to look like a school play.


----------

